# Ultegra 10 vs. DA 10 Gruppo weight



## EazyBe (Nov 9, 2004)

Does anyone have the weight difference between the new Ultegra 10 and the DuraAce 10 Gruppos? Further, anyone know the diff btw. Ultegra9 & DA9?

Thankx!


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

Sorry, no. But Shimano posts weight info on their site for D/A 7800 and Ultegra 6600.

Can't help you at all with the 9 speeds.


----------



## domo (Apr 17, 2005)

*rough figures here....*

I weight the groupsets before and below are my findings. No exact numbers as i kinda forgot the actual weights that are down to the grams.

DA10 - 2350g
ULT10 - 2530g

DA9 - 2470g
ULT9 - 2650g

If i can remember correctly..


----------



## pwagle (Jul 4, 2005)

Keep in mind half of the 200gm difference is in the crankset/BB. I roll DA 7800 crank/BB and rest Ultegra 10. Real good performance-to-price ratio if you pick up the crank new on ebay or such.


----------

